# Deutsch können, sprechen



## driFDer

*Haben Sie Deutsch gekonnt? *I am having a problem understanding how this is translated. In this verb drills book I purchased, the translation for this sentence is "Did you know German?" I don't understand how the topic of "knowing" something is understood. To me, the sentence reads "Did you German?" Does one not need to use the verb "wissen?"

Danke
-Justin


----------



## Lee Sing

Just a suggestion, but isn't it like the past perfect tense of 'Kannst du Deutsch?'

So it might mean 'Did you (once) know how to speak German?'


----------



## Kajjo

Falls dieser Satz tatsächlich in einem Lehrbuch steht, so ist das erschreckend! Der Satz klingt sehr wenig muttersprachlich und ergibt ja egal in welcher Sprache nur wenig Sinn.

"Haben Sie Deutsch gekonnt?" asks, whether there has been a time where you have been able to speak German. Anyway, nobody would phrase it that way.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Falls dieser Satz tatsächlich in einem Lehrbuch steht, so ist das erschreckend! Der Satz klingt sehr wenig muttersprachlich und ergibt ja egal in welcher Sprache nur wenig Sinn.
> 
> "Haben Sie Deutsch gekonnt?" asks, whether there has been a time where you have been able to speak German. Anyway, nobody would phrase it that way.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Dem stimme ich wirklich nicht zu. Findest du diesen Dialog etwa verwerflich? 

A: How many languages do you know?
B: Well, I know English, French, and some Spanish.
A: *Have you ever known German* or another Germanic language except for English?
B: Yes, but since I couldn't practice it for more than 10 years, I have forgotten most of it, although I was able to communciate with natives quite fluently.

Hier könnte man problemlos "Haben Sie (je) Deutsch gekonnt?" fragen, oder nicht?


----------



## driFDer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Anyway, nobody would phrase it that way.
> Kajjo


 
I thought the sentence was a little odd.  It just did not feel right. I would have constructed it as follows:  _Haben Sie Deutsch gewusst?  Or parhaps: Haben Sie einst Deutsch gelernt?  If_ I ever was to use such a sentence, would one of the previous be correct?  Please correct an mistakes.

-Justin


----------



## FloVi

Leider hört man aber auch hier immer wieder Sätze wie "Ich kann kein Englisch." Das ist gut für die Muskeln meiner Nackenhaare, die richten sich dann nämlich immer auf.


----------



## Kajjo

driFDer said:
			
		

> I thought the sentence was a little odd.  It just did not feel right. I would have constructed it as follows:  _Haben Sie Deutsch gewusst?  Or parhaps: Haben Sie einst Deutsch gelernt?  If_ I ever was to use such a sentence, would one of the previous be correct?  Please correct an mistakes.
> 
> -Justin



Haben Sie [früher/in der Schule] mal Deutsch gelernt?
Konnten Sie [früher] mal Deutsch sprechen?
Hatten Sie mal Deutschunterricht?

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Justin, you cannot know a language in German. You should read up on the difference between kennen (different from können!) and wissen.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dem stimme ich wirklich nicht zu. Findest du diesen Dialog etwa verwerflich?



Whodunit, mein Kommentar bezog sich nicht auf das Englische, sondern das Deutsche -- und Du würdest doch auch nicht typischerweise fragen: "Haben Sie Deutsch gekonnt?". Immerhin soll der Satz ausgerechnet in einem Lehrbuch stehen. Je mehr man den Satz verändert und je mehr Kontext man bietet, desto eher kann man ihn durchgehen lassen. Das ist ja nun wieder keine Seltenheit!

Eine Formulierung wie "have you ever known" ist natürlich vorstellbar, wenn auch nicht typisch -- aber das müßten die englischen Muttersprachler entscheiden.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

driFDer said:
			
		

> I thought the sentence was a little odd.  It just did not feel right. I would have constructed it as follows:  _Haben Sie Deutsch gewusst?  Or parhaps: Haben Sie einst Deutsch gelernt?  If_ I ever was to use such a sentence, would one of the previous be correct?  Please correct an mistakes.



In Verbindung mit Sprachen ist "sprechen" IMHO auch die beste Wahl.

Sprechen Sie Deutsch?
Haben Sie mal Deutsch gesprochen?
Ich habe nie Deutsch gesprochen.

Möglich wäre das "können" in Verbindung mit "sprechen":
Können Sie Deutsch sprechen?
Nein, ich konnte mal Deutsch sprechen, aber ich habe es verlernt.

Weitere Alternative:
Ich beherrsche Deutsch mündlich und schriftlich.

"weiß", "wissen" oder "gewusst" geht gar nicht, "Kennen" nur in einem sehr engen Rahmen: 
"Deutsch soll gar nicht so schwer sein."
"Oh, ich kenne Deutsch. Glaub' mir, Du irrst Dich."


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Leider hört man aber auch hier immer wieder Sätze wie "Ich kann kein Englisch." Das ist gut für die Muskeln meiner Nackenhaare, die richten sich dann nämlich immer auf.


 
Was ist an "eine Sprache können" falsch? "Können" heißt in diesem Sinne eindeutig "to know". Das Wort "können" ist nicht immer ein Modalverb, es kann auch als Vollverb in der Bedeutung "in der Lage sein, etwas zu tun" (meist funktioniert es nur bei Sprachen) stehen. Alles falsch?


----------



## driFDer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Justin, you cannot know a language in German. You should read up on the difference between kennen (different from können!) and wissen.
> 
> Jana


 
I do know the difference. 
Wissen= to know things, facts, etc
Kennen= to know people, places

On a side note: In English it's perfectly okay to "know a languange." That might be where I messed up. But I'm learning


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Alles falsch?



Seit wann kennen wir bei Sprachen nur "richtig" und "falsch"?
Wie oft haben wir Leuten hier schon gesagt, dass manche Dinge zwar grammatisch richtig sein können, aber trotzdem vermieden werden sollten?

Jetzt zu Deiner Frage:


Ich finde, ja. Alles falsch.

Kannst Du Deutsch?

Kann ich Deutsch was? Sprechen, schreiben, lesen, verstehen, essen, mit in den Urlaub nehmen? Was?

Oder wie wäre dann folgende Antwort?
"Ich kann nicht Deutsch."

(Aah, da stehen die Nackenhaare wieder ;-))


----------



## driFDer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Kann ich Deutsch was? Sprechen, schreiben, lesen, verstehen, essen, mit in den Urlaub nehmen? Was?


 
My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Kann ich Deutsch was? Sprechen, schreiben, lesen, verstehen, essen, mit in den Urlaub nehmen? Was?


 
Nein, so ist das ja nicht gemeint. Ich habe mein Wörterbuch mal aufgeschlagen. Unter "können" (4. Definition) finde ich Folgendes:



> *er kann schwimmen* he can (od. knows how to) swim; *er kann es (gut)* he can do it (well); *er kann Spanisch* he knows (speaks) Spanish; *sie kann gut Englisch* she speaks good English [...]


 
Das ist keineswegs falsches Deustch.



> Oder wie wäre dann folgende Antwort?
> "Ich kann nicht Deutsch."


 
Ginge, aber das sagt keiner. Bevorzugt wird "kein".



> (Aah, da stehen die Nackenhaare wieder ;-))


 
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ...


----------



## Lykurg

Aber ich. Nicht alles, was 'das' Wörterbuch enthält, ist dann gleich gutes Deutsch. Bei der Aufnahme umgangssprachlicher Ausdrücke wird oftmals eher nach dem Prinzip des vorauseilenden Gehorsams gehandelt.
Wir sollten versuchen, Fragestellern nicht nur richtiges, sondern auch gutes Deutsch beizubringen. Denn das kann man allein mit dem Wörterbuch nicht lernen.


----------



## Whodunit

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Wir sollten versuchen, Fragestellern nicht nur richtiges, sondern auch gutes Deutsch beizubringen.


 
Heißt das, du hältst "Kannst du Deutsch?" für richtiges, aber kein gutes Deutsch? Den Gedankengang kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Lykurg

So sehe ich es, ja. "Können" klingt für mich in diesem Zusammenhang zwar nicht mehr umgangssprachlich, aber immer noch sprachlich unschön. Im Normalfall verwende ich "sprechen".

Darüberhinaus ist "Ich kann nicht Deutsch." meines Erachtens _falsch_.


----------



## optimistique

FloVi said:
			
		

> Kannst Du Deutsch?
> 
> Kann ich Deutsch was? Sprechen, schreiben, lesen, verstehen, essen, mit in den Urlaub nehmen? Was?



Bei uns (Niederländer) kommt das Problem auch vor, obwohl es bei uns kein Problem mehr ist, sondern akzeptiert Niederländisch (ich weiss, ich weiss, dass ich mich im Deutschforum befinde, aber..). Das Phenomen der Verbweglassung ist hier sehr normal (wir sagen z.B.: '*Das essen ist auf.' statt 'Das essen ist aufgegessen.'). 

Der Satz 'Kannst du Deutsch (sprechen)?' ist doch eigentlich genau derselbe wie 'Ich will nach Spanien (fahren)!'. Es ist nur logisch dass es diese Verben sind, die eingefüllt werden müssen, also da kann man sie doch genauso gut weglassen, oder? 

Obwohl ich verstehen kann dass es nicht das beste Deutsch ist, ist es aber sicher Deutsch. Die Deutsche Sprache ermöglicht diesen Satzbau. 'Können' kommt also nicht in der Stelle von 'sprechen'.

Ebenso ist 'Ich kann nicht Deutsch' falsch, weil es 'Ich spreche kein Deutsch' heisst und deshalb auch 'Ich kann kein Deutsch (sprechen)'.


----------



## elroy

Ich neige dazu, mit Optimistique übereinzustimmen.

Ich habe gelernt, dass man im Deutschen (im Gegensatz zum Englischen)manchmal den Infinitiv weglassen und nur das Modalverb benutzen kann, wenn die beabsichtige Bedeutung eindeutig klar ist.

Ich will ins Kino. = Ich will ins Kino _gehen_. 
Ich muss in die Bibliothek. = Ich muss in die Bibliothek _gehen_.

Ebenso

Ich kann kein Deutsch. = Ich kann Deutsch _sprechen/verstehen _[Das gehört zusammen und wird im Englischen durch "know" ausgedrückt]. 

Sollte man den Satz anders vervollständigen wollen, so muss man den jeweiligen Infinitiv benutzen.

Ich will ins Kino _Gemütlichkeit bringen_, die aktuelle Atmosphäre ist etwas dumpf. 
Ich muss in die Bibliothek _rennen_, sonst komme ich nicht rechtzeitig an. 
Ich kann kein Deutsch _schreiben_, obwohl ich Muttersprachler bin (ich bin Analphabet). 

Dieses Phänomen wurde mir nie als ungeschicktes oder gar falsches (wenn auch umgangssprachliches) Deutsch beigebracht.  Nun, ich bin jederzeit bereit, mich eines Besseren belehren zu lassen, also wenn die meisten Muttersprachler meinen, es sei doch mehr als bloß umgangssprachlich, nehme ich es gerne an.


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Leider hört man aber auch hier immer wieder Sätze wie "Ich kann kein Englisch." Das ist gut für die Muskeln meiner Nackenhaare, die richten sich dann nämlich immer auf.


Do you object to that in informal conversation?

That doesn't seem any more unusual or wrong to me than "I don't know any German." I've never been told that this German phrase is wrong—not the one in the thread title, but the one that you just objected so strongly to.  

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

*Ich kann Deutsch*
Das ist für mich Sprachverwässerung. Wie wäre es denn mit folgenden Sätzen?

"Ich kann Klavier."
"Der Musikunterricht ist hervorragend. Alle Schüler können schon Noten."

Das wäre die Konsequenz. Ist "Ich kann Deutsch." in Ordnung, sind diese beiden Beispielsätze auch zulässig.


----------



## Whodunit

Falsch, FloVi. Es geht um zwei wesentliche Punkte, die Elroy, Optimistique und ich schon erwähnt haben:

1. Bei Sprachen kann man "to know" mit "können" übersetzen, weil die Bedeutung erstens ersichtlich ist und es zweitens immer noch gut klingt.
2. Wenn die Bedeutung klar ist, reicht im Deustchen - wie im Niederländischen (vielleicht auch in anderen germanischen Sprachen außer dem Englischen) - das Modalverb. Nur wenn man etwas spezifizieren will, dann muss der Infinitiv ergänzt werden.

Bei dem Satz "ich kann Klavier" handelt es sich also weder um eine Sprache, deren man mächtig ist, noch um einen sinnvollen Satz mit eindeutiger Bedeutung. Wohl kann man sagen "Ich kann Klavier spielen", aber auch nur, weil es sich nicht um eine Sprache (das muss die Ausnahme sein) handelt.

Ich bin noch nie mit der Verwendung "Können Sie Englisch?" korrigiert worden und auch so habe ich noch niemanden korrigiert, der es so sagt. Allerdings ist "Can you English?" logischerweise falsch, weil es so nicht möglich ist.

ich kannte bisher keinen Deutschen, der dieses "können" als falsch empfindet:

Welche Sprachen kannst du?
Ich kann Deustch
Ich kann Deutsch (sprechen).
Kannst du Deutsch?
Können wir Englisch?
_Und sogar im Link:_ Wer kann Arabisch?

Ich halte es immer noch für richtig. Wo sind denn Kajjo, MrMagoo, Jana? Auch deren Meinung ist gefragt. 

Übrigens denke ich jetzt auch, dass "ich kann nicht Deutsch" _falsch_ ist, aber "ich kann kein Deutsch" grammatikalisch und sprachlich richtig. Man muss es nicht in einem Aufsatz so schreiben, aber ein Fehler ist es nicht.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Bei dem Satz "ich kann Klavier" handelt es sich also weder um eine Sprache, deren man mächtig ist, noch um einen sinnvollen Satz mit eindeutiger Bedeutung. Wohl kann man sagen "Ich kann Klavier spielen", aber auch nur, weil es sich nicht um eine Sprache (das muss die Ausnahme sein) handelt.


Es ist genau so sinnig oder unsinnig. Offenbar hat sich das schludrige "Ich kann Deutsch" so in den Sprachgebrauch eingebettet, dass es heute allgmein als richtig akzeptiert wird. Rein grammatisch betrachtet, gibt es keinen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen "Ich kann Englisch" und "Ich kann Klavier".

Was Deine Links angeht: Ich habe ja nie bezweifelt, dass es angewendet wird. Interessanterweise hat woerterbuch.info noch den Anstand, das "sprechen" in Klammern beizufügen.


----------



## Paskovich

Ich denke auch, dass _ich kann (kein) Deutsch_ vollkommen in Ordnung ist.

Ich weiß ja auch nicht, warum das scheinbar nur mit Sprachen(sonst noch was?) klappt. Aber vielleicht weil nun mal nur sprechen passt oder so und man es deshalb gut weglassen kann.

Ein Klavier kann man ja auch bauen, oder was weiß ich was damit anstellen.

Eine Sprache jedoch nur sprechen. Es mag sein, dass man eine Sprache auch lesen und schreiben können kann, jedoch schließt das für mich das Sprechen einer Sprache als Ausdruck dessen, dass man sie beherrscht, mit ein.

EDIT: Obwohl sich _Ich kann Klavier bauen_ irgendwie auch dämlich anhören würde.  Was weiß ich, ist mir auch egal.
Tatsache ist, dass man _Ich kann <Sprache>_ sagen kann und es einem keiner, außer Flovi, übelnehmen wird.


----------



## nic456

Optimistique,

das ist ein guter Beitrag. Auch ich sträube mich gegen "Kannst du Deutsch?" oder "Ich kann kein Deutsch", aber wenn man einmal genau Dialoge verfolgt, wird man sicherlich bemerken, dass die Sprachökonomie durchaus ihren Platz hat.
Wenn ich so etwas allerdings lese, dann...


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> Optimistique,
> 
> das ist ein guter Beitrag. Auch ich sträube mich gegen "Kannst du Deutsch?" oder "Ich kann kein Deutsch", aber wenn man einmal genau Dialoge verfolgt, wird man sicherlich bemerken, dass die Sprachökonomie durchaus ihren Platz hat.
> Wenn ich so etwas allerdings lese, dann...


 
Wie wäre es mit folgendem Dialog?

Arbeitgeber: Welche besonderen Fähigkeiten können Sie vorweisen? Ich beziehe mich dabei hautsätzlich auf die Frage, warum ich gerade Sie einstellen sollte.
Bewerber: Nun, ich kann Französisch, Spanisch und Arabisch nahezu perfekt sprechen.
A: Und wie sieht es mit Englisch aus?
B: Englisch habe ich nie ausreichend lernen können.
A: Wollen Sie damit sagen, dass sie kein Englisch können?

Hier sehe ich nicht die Notwendigkeit, "sprechen" einzufügen.


----------



## Paskovich

Ich sehe allgemein keine Notwendigkeit "sprechen" einzufügen.

Eine Sprache ist nunmal etwas, das man *können* kann.
Man kann sie nicht nur schreiben, sondern man beherrscht, man kann sie.

Genauso wie ich Karate kann. 
Oder würde jemand sagen: "Ich kann Karate kämpfen"?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> A: Wollen Sie damit sagen, dass sie kein Englisch können?
> Hier sehe ich nicht die Notwendigkeit, "sprechen" einzufügen.


Da waren wir doch schon. Immer wieder irgendwelche Beispiele anzuführen bringt uns nicht weiter, zwei Dinge sollten eigentlich längst klar sein:

1. Es wird angewendet.
2. Einige im Forum finden das in Ordnung, einige nicht.

Ich würde die Frage so nie stellen. Man müsste auch "sprechen" nicht einfügen, sondern kann "können" durch "sprechen" ersetzen.  Wenn mir "sprechen" nicht ausreicht und "beherrschen" zu sehr nach Perfektion klingt, kann ich auch nach den "Englischkenntnissen" fragen.


----------



## driFDer

I understand the point elroy and optimistique made.  It is obvious what verb should end the sentence.  My question was more of why?  Is it a more relaxed way of speech?  Or, is it actually used in more formal situations?  I am completly self taught from books, so I come on this forum to get more "well-rounded."  I don't want to find out later on, that the German I have been learning is seldom used.  For example, my earlier thread on _"das macht den Braten (Kohl) nicht fett," _I found out that this idiom was not really used as frequently, nor, was it as well known as the book led on to be.  I don't want to get off topic, so I'll stop there.


----------



## driFDer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit folgendem Dialog?
> 
> Arbeitgeber: Welche besonderen Fähigkeiten können Sie vorweisen? Ich beziehe mich dabei hautsätzlich auf die Frage, warum ich gerade Sie einstellen sollte.
> Bewerber: Nun, ich kann Französisch, Spanisch und Arabisch nahezu perfekt sprechen.
> A: Und wie sieht es mit Englisch aus?
> B: Englisch habe ich nie ausreichend lernen können.
> A: Wollen Sie damit sagen, dass sie kein Englisch können?
> 
> Hier sehe ich nicht die Notwendigkeit, "sprechen" einzufügen.


 
I can see how it would work in this situation.  Due to the subject of the conversation being very obvious.  But one must agree with Flovi, and a few others, when the topic at hand is not very clear, the omitted verb could raise a few problems.  I don't really see myself ever using such phrases, no matter how fluent I become. It just doesn't sound, or feel correct.


----------



## kayokid

Hello. I must put in my two cents here. When learning German in high school classes and also at the university level this very sentence was pounded into our heads: Ich kann (kein) Deutsch. We were taught that that meant you were (not) able to speak the language. As far as I know it is still taught that way. I find it extremely disconcerting to hear/read that at least some native speakers consider this utterance odd or incorrect.


----------



## Whodunit

driFDer said:
			
		

> I can see how it would work in this situation. Due to the subject of the conversation being very obvious. But one must agree with Flovi, and a few others, when the topic at hand is not very clear, the omitted verb could raise a few problems. I don't really see myself ever using such phrases, no matter how fluent I become. It just doesn't sound, or feel correct.


 
I'm sure as soon as you converse with some German natives, you will automatically adopt their "use of words," and this includes "Mensch, du kannst ja gut Deutsch" as a compliment to you. 

Kayokid, you're right. I have often come across this very question in some textbooks and dictionaries (I've seen too many, so that I can't recite or quote anything now), and it's strange that some natives consider it wrong.


----------



## MrMagoo

Guten Abend allerseits!

Ich fürchte, ihr geht das Problem hier von der falschen Seite an:

"Ich kann Deutsch" ist weder schlechtes noch falsches Deutsch, da kann ich mich Whodunit, Elroy, Paskovich und Optimistique anschließen.

_*können*_ tritt im Gegensatz zum Englischen im Deutschen auch als Vollverb auf. 

In dieser Verwendung als Vollverb hat "können" eine eigenständige Bedeutung: "beherrschen, fähig sein, imstande sein, die (intellektuelle) Fähigkeit haben, in der Lage sein, ...".
Nur in diesen Fällen der Verwendung als Vollverb hat _können_ das Partizip2 _*gekonnt*_, während das Partizip2 des Hilfsverb "können" nur _können_ lauten kann (der sog. "Ersatzinfinitiv").

Wird "können" als Hilfsverb verwendet, so muß ihm ein Vollverb folgen, denn eben dieses bestimmt das Hilfsverb näher (z.B. durch Angabe des Modus). In diesen Fällen trägt das Vollverb die Hauptbedeutung, welche durch das Hilfsverb bezüglich Modus, Zeit, oder anderen grammatischen Kategorien eingeschränkt bzw. präzisiert werden _kann_.
Wird "können" aber selbst als Vollverb verwendet, so ist der Gebrauch eines Hilfsverbs in den einfachen Zeiten und Modi unnötig, wie eben bei jedem anderen Vollverb auch: "können" selbst birgt in sich sowohl alle grammatischen wie auch semantischen Bedeutungen.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wird "können" aber selbst als Vollverb verwendet, so ist der Gebrauch eines Hilfsverbs in den einfachen Zeiten und Modi unnötig, wie eben bei jedem anderen Vollverb auch: "können" selbst birgt in sich sowohl alle grammatischen wie auch semantischen Bedeutungen.



Die Erklärung ist super und einleuchtend. Für mich ergeben sich daraus jedoch weitere Fragen:

Wieso geht das mit Deutsch, aber nicht mit Klavier?
("Schau mal, da steht ein Klavier, lass uns was spielen." "Nee, ich kann kein Klavier.")

Wieso geht es mit Karate, aber nicht mit allen Sportarten?
("Ich kann Fußball" hört sich für mich nicht richtig an.)


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Die Erklärung ist super und einleuchtend. Für mich ergeben sich daraus jedoch weitere Fragen:
> 
> Wieso geht das mit Deutsch, aber nicht mit Klavier?
> ("Schau mal, da steht ein Klavier, lass uns was spielen." "Nee, ich kann kein Klavier.")
> 
> Wieso geht es mit Karate, aber nicht mit allen Sportarten?
> ("Ich kann Fußball" hört sich für mich nicht richtig an.)


Languages are not like mathematics. People continually attempt to make languages logical by inventing rules to explain how they works long after usage has been established.

In any language certain phrases are used, others are not, and there is no reason other than "that's the way it is".

Frankly, I'm quite happy this is so, otherwise we'd already have translation software that makes such discussions unnecessary. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Die Erklärung ist super und einleuchtend. Für mich ergeben sich daraus jedoch weitere Fragen:
> 
> Wieso geht das mit Deutsch, aber nicht mit Klavier?
> ("Schau mal, da steht ein Klavier, lass uns was spielen." "Nee, ich kann kein Klavier.")
> 
> Wieso geht es mit Karate, aber nicht mit allen Sportarten?
> ("Ich kann Fußball" hört sich für mich nicht richtig an.)


 

Ich nehme an, weil "können" seine Eigenbedeutung nicht so einfach auf bestimmte Tätigkeiten übertragen kann.

Die "Urbedeutung" von *können* ist das "_intellektuelle_ Können", also das Talent, die Fähigkeit, die Begabung, etc., nicht aber das "potentielle" Können, also die schiere Möglichkeit - wozu auch Kraft und Macht (und zu letzterem wiederum auch "Geld") gehören.

Vielleicht wird die Fähigkeit, eine Sprache zu sprechen zum intellektuellen Können gezählt, andere Tätigkeiten, wie z.B. Klavierspielen eher zum potentiellen Können.

Genauso bei einigen Sportarten: Karate oder auch Schach "kann" man, während man Fußball oder Tennis "spielen" kann.
Zudem unterstellt "spielen" meiner Meinung nach auch einen gewissen Aspekt des Zeitvertreibs, sodaß diese Sportarten (oder auch das Klavierspielen?!) nicht mit anderen Aktivitäten "gleichgesetzt" werden bzw. wurden(!). Dies aber wäre eher ein Fall für die Kulturforschung... 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, weil "können" seine Eigenbedeutung nicht so einfach auf bestimmte Tätigkeiten übertragen kann.
> 
> Die "Urbedeutung" von *können* ist das "_intellektuelle_ Können", also das Talent, die Fähigkeit, die Begabung, etc., nicht aber das "potentielle" Können, also die schiere Möglichkeit - wozu auch Kraft und Macht (und zu letzterem wiederum auch "Geld") gehören. […]


I see two principles at work here that can be extended far beyond this particular topic:

1) Informal communication often uses more words than formal.

a) I really must go.
b) I really have to get going.

a) I am going home now.
b) I'm gonna go home right now.

2) When the meaning is clear, words at the end of a sentence, even a short sentence, are omitted first.

I think this illustrates both principles perfectly:

a) "Du sprichst gut deutsch."
b) "Mensch, du kannst ja gut Deutsch!"

Apples and organces. People do not write and speak the same way, and they don't express themselves the same way verbally in different situations.

Gaer


----------

